# Puppy Coat Type?



## iPrince (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anyone know what coat-type this little fellow is/is going to be? Sire is a stock coat, Mum is a very silky/smooth short coat...but my little man has quite a bit of ear fluff appearing.











You can also check out his pedigree here. 

No where do I see LC/LH in his pedigree, but both sire and dam have a half-sibling with long hair. He's DDR/Czech working lines. Dam is a Czech import, sire was born in the US, and his parents are a Czech and DDR import respectively. Dam is already titled (SVV1), and sire is working on his in Schutzhund. So far my little man is incredibly outgoing, fearless, active, nice prey drive, and an INCREDIBLE grip for 9.5 weeks. 

Any help figuring out what his coat-type is (opinions, comparisons, etc.) would be INCREDIBLY welcome.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Long stock coat puppy....
VERY cute!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

OMG-how adorable is he? I really hope you stick around & post pictures of him as he grows:wub:


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I am going to go LC also. Looks like you can see the tufts of fur between his toes in the last shot. Those are a really good marker of the long coat.

To get a LC, both parents must carry the recessive gene. Without them both having the recessive gene you will not get a LC.

I have always had LC's. This is my current boy (10 1/2 months old..72 pounds) whose fur parts down the center of his back. Both his parents are standard stock coat GSDs.


----------



## iPrince (Apr 27, 2011)

Haha, thanks for the compliments. c: 

I take pictures every day (it's hard not too!), so I'm sure I'll be spamming for forum with my little Audi.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I must say I LOVE his name! And yep he is a long coat just like my Czech lined sable long coat puppy, Berlin.

Here's my girl for comparison:


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Yep I'd say he looks like a long stock coat, he reminds me a lot of Glock!! Love all of these long sable puppies!!! :wub:


----------

